# Any apple growers?



## c5rulz (Sep 30, 2014)

I took a few pics of my apples and trees. The pics of the trees demonstrate what chemical thinners can do for proper spacing of the apples on the trees.
Here is the Macintosh.











Honeycrisp:






Pretty good density on these:
















These could have been thinned more. They are Fireside.


----------



## WMW050588 (Nov 18, 2014)

Those are some good looking apples. I would guess that very few people know what it takes to produce apples of that quality.

Have you ever had an problems with your HoneyCrip apples forming small brown spots on them once placed in a cooler?


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 19, 2014)

WMW050588 said:


> Those are some good looking apples. I would guess that very few people know what it takes to produce apples of that quality.
> 
> Have you ever had an problems with your HoneyCrip apples forming small brown spots on them once placed in a cooler?


 

It sounds like what you are describing is bitter pit. Honeycrisp can have calcium deficiencies which lead to bitter pit. I use calcium nitrate fertilizer (sparingly) and add a 10% calcium solution to the normal spray mix to supplement calcium needs.

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/crops/facts/00-009.htm


----------



## hazard (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking good!!! From talking with hobby apple growers, very few know what thinning is.

My family had an apple orchard from 1925-2000. 16 acres and around 2500 trees. would produce around 5000-7000 bushel a year. Small compared to some orchards. I miss it almost everyday. I don't miss being tired everyday though.

We used to chemical thin the macs, Cortland and a few others. Everything else was done by hand. Time consuming but it was worth it at harvest time.

Looks like you have the scab under control.

Where in Wisconsin are you located. We had our farm east of Poynette. Hazard Orchard. Someone else has taken it over now.

Chris


----------



## WMW050588 (Nov 19, 2014)

c5rulz said:


> It sounds like what you are describing is bitter pit. Honeycrisp can have calcium deficiencies which lead to bitter pit. I use calcium nitrate fertilizer (sparingly) and add a 10% calcium solution to the normal spray mix to supplement calcium needs.
> 
> http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/crops/facts/00-009.htm


We sprayed additional calcium as well and still had some issues. 

Something that we discovered by accident was letting them sit in the bins for 3-5 hours after harvest and then putting them in the cooler. They kept much better. 

HoneyCrisp was also the only variety we had this problem with.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 19, 2014)

WMW050588 said:


> We sprayed additional calcium as well and still had some issues.
> 
> Something that we discovered by accident was letting them sit in the bins for 3-5 hours after harvest and then putting them in the cooler. They kept much better.
> 
> HoneyCrisp was also the only variety we had this problem with.


 

I forgot one thing, I add a boron supplement too. Boron helps the tree move calcium through the tree better.

I have heard not cooling down the center of the bins fast enough can cause problems but I have no experience with that.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 19, 2014)

hazard said:


> Looking good!!! From talking with hobby apple growers, very few know what thinning is.
> 
> My family had an apple orchard from 1925-2000. 16 acres and around 2500 trees. would produce around 5000-7000 bushel a year. Small compared to some orchards. I miss it almost everyday. I don't miss being tired everyday though.
> 
> ...


 

I use Fruittone and Carbyrl, (liquid Sevin) for thinning.

You can't spray to much Captan and Ralleye for combating scab.

I an about 6 miles north of Lacrosse.


----------



## Jed1124 (Nov 19, 2014)

What are chemical thinners and how do they work?


----------



## WMW050588 (Nov 19, 2014)

c5rulz said:


> I forgot one thing, I add a boron supplement too. Boron helps the tree move calcium through the tree better.
> 
> I have heard not cooling down the center of the bins fast enough can cause problems but I have no experience with that.


Interesting. I left the orchard 3 years ago this last Sept. I miss it until a cold January rolls around and I think about all of those guys out there pruning away.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 19, 2014)

Jed1124 said:


> What are chemical thinners and how do they work?


 

There are several reason to apply thinners, here are a few:

To grow fewer, but higher quality apples
Too much fruit set means smaller apples, increased stress on tree from fruit load and less blossom set for next year
Apples will grow in boom and bust cycles, this should even productions so some years are blanks.

http://extension.psu.edu/plants/tre...p-load-management/chemical-thinning-of-apples


----------



## hazard (Nov 19, 2014)

I always tell friends with apple trees that the tree will probably grow the same amount of mass of apples. Whether you have a 1000 small apples or 100 large apples. Which sell better or are easier to peel for pies.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 19, 2014)

hazard said:


> I always tell friends with apple trees that the tree will probably grow the same amount of mass of apples. Whether you have a 1000 small apples or 100 large apples. Which sell better or are easier to peel for pies.


 

That pretty much sums it up.

The first time I used thinners, it was hard to spend $300 on the chemicals that are going to make the apples fall off. Now I wouldn't consider not using them.


----------



## c5rulz (May 31, 2015)

Updated with pics of new tree. These are now 3 years old. I have made concrete weights to bend the branchs down to a more appropriate angle.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 2, 2015)

Did these set fruit this year?


----------



## c5rulz (Jul 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> Did these set fruit this year?




Yup!

About half the 3 year old trees set fruit. All are looking great. 

I am going up this morning to move the weights around. Next spray is Monday as they get it every 14 days.


----------

